
Ask HN: Fypayme as a service? - petervandijck
How feasible does this seem: when a client does not want to pay up, go to fypayme as a service, upload your data, get accepted or not, and they buy your debt (at 60% or so) and go after the client to pay up.<p>Just a thought from recent threads :)
======
starttaamo
Love the idea - and would certainly use one. :)

